

Tell HN: Fill in those Profiles! - Shamiq

Howdy Hackers,<p>After giving it some thought, I've fleshed out my profile quite a bit, almost making it into a cover letter. Reading it, you can get an idea of my experience and how it may shade my comments.<p>Without sounding too pretentious, I want to make my profile a sort of standard in terms of information. It is undoubtedly easier to converse civilly with someone when you know enough about them to consider them friends, and profiles provide a soapbox for an individual to broadcast this information.<p>So my fellow hackers, join with me and fill in those profiles! We are currently subpar, and things have to change.<p>-Shamiq
======
jacquesm
I think there are plenty of reasons to keep your profile brief, I have made
mine as verbose as I would like it, I assume plenty of people here are either
anonymous or nearly so because they don't want to put other people off.

Each to his own :)

